# Hướng dẫn cách làm chất liệu da lộn bị bẩn hoặc bị mốc



## willxvnrao (21/8/21)

Hướng dẫn cách làm chất liệu da lộn bị bẩn hoặc bị mốc Hầu hết chúng ta đều e ngại việc làm sạch chất liệu da lộn bị bẩn hay bị mốc bởi nếu vệ sinh không đúng cách, công ty sản xuất hộp đựng quà tặngchúng dễ bị hư hỏng hơn những giày da thông thường, đặc biệt là khi bị ướt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Việc làm vệ sinh chất liệu da lộn sạch sẽ cho những đôi giày da lộn tuy khó, công ty sản xuất hộp quà tặngsong không phải không có giải pháp. Cách vệ sinh chất liệu da lộn siêu đơn giản hiệu quả tại nhà Giày da lộn nếu được chăm sóc đúng cách thường có độ bền và đẹp hơn những đôi giày làm từ chất liệu khác. Da lộn là chất liệu đã trở nên quen thuộc đối với giày dép. Bên cạnh chất da trơn, da bóng truyền thống, da lộn là xu hướng lâu bền và hiếm khi lỗi mốt. Da lộn tên tiếng Anh là Suede leather được làm từ mặt trái của da động vật thường là da bò, da cừu, da dê… Da lộn được yêu mến nhờ sự mềm mịn, bền bỉ hơn nhiều so với da thông thường. Chất liệu này được áp dụng đa dạng cho nhiều kiểu giày từ giày bệt, sandal, cao gót đến bốt. Da lộn đặc biệt mang lại cảm giác ấm áp vào mùa đông do bề mặt mềm mượt. Cũng tương tự như da bóng, chất liệu này toát lên vẻ thời thượng và sang trọng cho người dùng. Nhược điểm lớn nhất, dễ nhận thấy nhất của da lộn chính là chúng dễ thấm nước và bám bẩn, đồng thời rất khó làm sạch khi bị bám bùn đất. Cách làm sạch da lộn cũng phức tạp hơn hẳn những chất liệu khác bởi nếu không cẩn thận chúng dễ bị rách, mất màu hay trở nên thô ráp. Một vài lưu ý dưới đây giúp bạn chăm sóc đôi giày da lộn tốt hơn. Không gì là không thể! Nhữ đã nói ở trên, vẫn có một vài cách để kéo dài tuổi thọ và bề mặt thẩm mỹ của giày da lộn nếu nắm được những quy tắc làm sạch đúng cách. Trước khi bắt đầu thực hiện, hãy đảm bảo chắc chắn rằng đôi giày hoàn toàn khô ráo, nếu không thì mọi nỗ lực của bạn sẽ phản tác dụng và làm cho vết bẩn lan ra nghiêm trọng hơn đó. Các bước làm sạch chất liệu da lộn Vo tờ giấy báo và nhét chúng vào trong giày, đặc biệt ở khu vực mũi giày để không làm ảnh hưởng đến phom giày trong quá trình làm sạch. Sử dụng bàn chải làm sạch da lộn, nhẹ nhàng chải lên vết bẩn bám trên bề mặt đôi giày. Tuy nhiên, nếu đó là vết bẩn “cứng đầu” như bùn đóng cặn, việc chải chà mạnh chúng là điều cần thiết, bất kể theo chiều hướng nào. Đối với những vết bẩn không thể loại bỏ bằng bàn chải làm sạch, hãy sử dụng một miếng cao su chà sát lên bề mặt giày bị bẩn. Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể cạo vết bẩn đóng két lại bằng một tấm ván ép nhỏ. Sau khi thực hiện những bước trên, bạn có thể đánh qua giày da lộn bằng bàn chải nylon để dựng lớp lông trên bề mặt vừa bị làm xẹp lại trong quá trình làm sạch trước đó. Trong trường hợp lớp lông giày da lộn bị mòn, hãy sử dụng bàn chải sợi lông da lộn trước khi sử dụng bàn chải nylon. Bước cuối cùng, hãy tháo những tờ giấy báo ra khỏi giày và cất giữ chúng tại nơi khô ráo. Nếu bạn mang giày da lộn thường xuyên, bạn nên gói ghém chúng cẩn thận trong tờ giấy và bảo quản trong hộp giày. Khi cạo các vết bẩn “cứng đầu” trên bề mặt giày bằng miếng ván ép, bạn có thể xịt hơi nước vào bề mặt giày bằng cách sử dụng bàn là hơi nước hơ qua để giúp mở lỗ chân lông, việc lau chùi khi đó sẽ trở nên dễ dàng hơn. Vệ sinh bảo quản chất liệu da lộn đúng cách Đồ da lộn nổi bật ở độ mềm và màu sắc phong phú. Vẻ ngoài của chất liệu tạo cảm giác độc đáo vì chúng không trơn bóng mà có độ nhung rất hút mắt. Thế nhưng, da lộn lại cần sự bảo quản và vệ sinh khá kỹ lưỡng từ người dùng để duy trì được độ bền. Vệ sinh đồ da lộn như thế nào? Đồ da lộn rất kỵ nước, nhưng lại dễ vệ sinh mà không cần nước. Đồ da lộn nhanh bẩn hơn da trơn Bạn có thể dễ dàng phủi sạch bụi bẩn bằng bàn chải lông mềm trên da lộn. Một số lưu ý khi vệ sinh đồ da lộn là: 1. Đọc kỹ nhãn mác gắn trên hàng hóa để biết các lưu ý vệ sinh đồ da lộn. Hãy làm theo những gì nhà sản xuất đã ghi. 2. Dùng xịt chống nước cho đồ da lộn. 3. Đầu tư bàn chải chuyên dụng cho da lộn nếu bạn có điều kiện và thực sự muốn tự tay chăm sóc sản phẩm da của mình 4. Dùng khăn giấy khi vệ sinh: Nghe hơi kỳ lạ, nhưng da lộn cần sự chăm sóc cực kỳ nhẹ nhàng. Vì thế, khăn giấy là lựa chọn thích hợp hơn cả. Khi đồ da lộn bị dính cà phê, nước bẩn, bạn chỉ cần dùng một chiếc khăn giấy ướt lên chỗ bẩn. Sau đó, dùng một chiếc khăn khác áp lên, ấn nhẹ tay để nước thấm hết vết bẩn. 5. Mang đồ da lộn đến các tiệm giặt là chuyên nghiệp để làm sạch nếu vết bẩn quá cứng đầu. Cách vệ sinh vết bẩn chất liệu da lộn với dung dịch Mặc dù giày da lộn nên được hạn chế tối đa việc tiếp xúc với nước, song việc chúng bị ẩm ướt hoặc bị dính nước bẩn có lẽ là điều không thể tránh khỏi dù có áp dụng hàng ngàn cách phòng tránh. Khi đó, biện pháp tốt nhất lúc này là sử dụng nước để làm sạch bề mặt có vết bẩn. Lời khuyên này có thể hơi mâu thuẫn song chúng lại thực sự có tác dụng trong việc loại bỏ vết bẩn nước. Đầu tiên, đặt một chiếc khăn trong đôi giày, phun lớp nước mỏng đồng đều lên bề mặt giày. Bây giờ, hãy sử dụng bàn chải đánh răng để chà xát lên bề mặt bị bẩn. Để có thể làm phai vết bẩn, tốt nhất hãy bắt đầu từ các cạnh xung quanh chúng. Sau đó, thấm nước lên giày bằng mảnh vải ẩm. Điều này giúp cho vùng bị bẩn đồng đều màu hơn, tránh việc chúng bị lan ra nghiêm trọng. Để giày ở nơi khô ráo, thông thoáng thay vì đặt chúng ngay trực tiếp trước lửa hoặc ánh sáng mặt trời vì giày có thể sẽ bị phai màu. Bên cạnh đó, việc sấy nhanh bằng nhiệt độ trung bình cũng có thể có tác dụng giúp mà không ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng của da lộn. Khi giày khô hoàn toàn, hãy chải chúng bằng một bàn chải da lộn. Làm sạch chất liệu da lộn với các loại vết bẩn khác Giày da lộn với vết bẩn “cứng đầu” khác có thể làm sạch bằng dung dịch dấm trắng. Bạn cần đổ một ít dấm lên vải sạch và lau lên vùng giày bị bẩn. Biện pháp này cũng có thể được áp dụng cho các vết bẩn thực phẩm. Đối với các vết bẩn mỡ, chúng đặc biệt khó loại bỏ. Tuy nhiên, bạn có thể thử làm sạch chúng bằng nước ấm. Thêm vào đó hộp đựng bút bằng da, bạn có thể rắc bột bắp hoặc bột talcum lên vết dầu và để chúng qua đêm. Ngày hôm sau, nhẹ nhàng quét sạch bột và làm ẩm vết xước bằng một cái nồi hơi. Cuối cùng, cố gắng loại bỏ vết bẩn bằng cách sử dụng bàn chải làm sạch da lộn của bạn. Đối với vết bẩn mực, bạn có thể sử dụng một quả bóng bông ngâm trong dung dịch cồn. Nếu vết bẩn vẫn còn mới, hãy cố gắng chà sạch nó bằng giấy nhám mịn. Chất tẩy da lộn chuyên dụng có thể chứng tỏ công dụng của nó trong trường hợp này.


----------

